# S13 lights in a Stanza?



## OniFactor (Nov 4, 2003)

i'm just going by what i've seen from my friend's car, but.. is the silvia headlight assembly similar to the Stanza's? i might be getting a 90 or so stanza, and just wondering if i can do anything to the front end to spice it up..


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

The headlights are similar but they will not fit properly cause they are off in size enough to make them not work. Several have tried.


----------



## OniFactor (Nov 4, 2003)

OneFastStanza said:


> The headlights are similar but they will not fit properly cause they are off in size enough to make them not work. Several have tried.



is the front of the car similar enough to do a complete front swap, then? i've never seen a s13 in person to have a good idea of the sizing..


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

You could prolly get the front end to fit on there with a little modification but I don't know anyone who has tried. It may look a little off though.


----------



## ARSmotoRsports (Mar 23, 2004)

You know, I passed a Stanza on the highway and was thinking the same thing just yesterday. It would be a lot of fabrication (and hardly worth it), but I seriously think it could be done


----------



## OniFactor (Nov 4, 2003)

i think it'd be kinda nifty.. i like the more rounded front hood and fenders of the sil, as opposed to the square look of the Stanza... so.. if i did that, would it theoretically be.. a Sil-anza, since it already has a KA24 in it?  that could make for some interesting badging on the back...


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

What about a U12 Bluebird SSS front like this which shouldn't be too hard to get because many of the SR20DET front clips are U12s. Oh yeah they had an SR20DET and AWD.









Troy


----------



## OniFactor (Nov 4, 2003)

nice.. it looks a little bit like a sentra, though.. i like the shorter s13 lights, though.. and the curved fender and hood... lol, but that's still a good looking front end


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

That is a JDM Stanza over there they are called a Bluebird - so everything is a direct bolt on...
Just something to think about.

Troy


----------

